# Reading > Forum Book Club >  'David Copperfield': Favorites

## Scheherazade

Who is your favorite character in _David Copperfield_ and why? What is your favorite quote/passage?



Book Club Procedures

----------


## Virgil

I loved Aunt Betsy. But there lots of memorable characters.

----------


## Scheherazade

Peggoty has always been a favorite character of mine since childhood and even though I like some other characters after this reading, she still is my favorite one.

----------


## kilted exile

I liked Uriah Heep, he was so wonderfuly scheming.

----------


## Scheherazade

Just borrowed a copy of a TV adaptation from the library: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0167872/

Heep is played by Nicholas Lyndhurst. I cannot imagine him in that role (he will always be Rodney for me!). Have you seen it, Kilted?

----------


## kilted exile

Yeah, I've seen it. It was quite good.

Other things to look out for:

Victor Meldrew's wife as the Aunt & a young Harry Potter as child David.

Oh, one last thing: "You Plonker, Rodney"

----------


## Scheherazade

> Oh, one last thing: "You Plonker, Rodney"


 :FRlol: 

'I lied to you, didn't I?' My favorite Del Boy quote!  :Biggrin: 

I will watch the video this weekend hopefully!  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

Me too, I voted for Peggoty. For me, she's been the most constant character, and ever caring, first for David and his mother, then for her husband. She would be my model nanny  :Biggrin: 

But I also found Agnes an interesting character, although I thought she's almost too good and angelic to be real. So down-to-earth Peggoty is my favourite  :Nod: .

----------

